# Tertill, the Roomba for gardens



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rorymackean/tertill-the-solar-powered-weeding-robot-for-home-g

Not sure how I feel about this. It just whacks the weeds close to the ground. They say after the weed keeps getting whacked, it will run out of stored energy and die.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A few discussed it here.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I need one that will detect motion and head full speed towards whatever is moving. Then unfold a whip and smack it.

Squirrel problems.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I need one that will detect motion and head full speed towards whatever is moving. Then unfold a whip and smack it.
> 
> Squirrel problems.


I totally see a robot wars designer coming up with an awesome one for you! :lol:


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

This is cool.


----------



## Cleopold (Apr 5, 2019)

How does it tell the difference between a weed and a vegetable in my garden such as potato plants and onions?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Cleopold said:


> How does it tell the difference between a weed and a vegetable in my garden such as potato plants and onions?


First section of the Q&A. It cuts anything shorter than the machine itself. You can install small metal wire guards (included) around small plants until they grow taller.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> I need one that will detect motion and head full speed towards whatever is moving. Then unfold a whip and smack it.
> 
> Squirrel problems.


Check this out


----------

